# Anyone experience this?



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone have the experience on the ice that this Hudson city council member speaks of?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491403199227768835


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been fishing on the wrong lakes lol!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

WOW, what a fruit loop. ill bet he was one of those sissy boys who didnt fish because he was afraid to touch worms. plus i have ice fished for over 40 years and never been propositioned by a fish of any species


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Hasn't there been a big problem at Nimassila and Portage lakes over the years ?

I remember reading about the "sting " operations in those areas.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

cement569 said:


> WOW, what a fruit loop. ill bet he was one of those sissy boys who didnt fish because he was afraid to touch worms. plus i have ice fished for over 40 years and never been propositioned by a fish of any species


Lmao


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Blow fish LMAO


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

I think he’s the one who wants to have a prostitute in a shanty. C’mon. Who the hell thinks of bj’s when you’re fishing. Especially ice fishing. What a f*%#tard.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Our leaders today.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

easy guys, they have a right to be out there. they are trolling for trouser trout


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Apparently I'm not putting the Ass in Bass Fishing


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I want to know how anybody in that room was able to keep a straight face directly after that statement. My milk would of been all over the table and my mask over my eyes so people wouldn't see my cry laughing....


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

And they let these guys reproduce....


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

High heels and ice?? How is this guy keeping his job?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Hasn't there been a big problem at Nimassila and Portage lakes over the years ?
> 
> I remember reading about the "sting " operations in those areas.


That was in warm weather and it wasn’t the ladies looking for fun time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papangler (Apr 5, 2008)

this guy is hilarious , should take up comedy


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Get the mayor all cranked up, set up a shanty at Hudson springs park and put a sign out Open for business.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

snag said:


> Get the mayor all cranked up, set up a shanty at Hudson springs park and put a sign out Open for business.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't tempt me with a good time


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Just a hole in the side.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

holy chit i laughed for hours, i never got hookered up out there lol and ya know just when ya think they cant invent anymore stupid hahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaahahahhaahahah


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I was reading about the mayors comments in another site, and one guy said they will have Pantie Shanties out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The guy needs to step down. Doesn’t know when it’s time to go!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

This weekend...for sh___ and giggles...everyone should hang a small red light on the outside of their shanty.


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

I’m going to call the Mayors office this morning and find out if these hoes provide the shanty or if I have to bring my own….🤷🏻‍♂️😂


----------



## CRB (Jan 9, 2022)

Tony Bologna said:


> I’m going to call the Mayors office this morning and find out if these hoes provide the shanty or if I have to bring my own….🤷🏻‍♂️😂


Just did a drive around silver creek lake and didn’t see any prostitutes or shanties😎


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ha guess this dude went to eel pout festival (googlie it) once and had enough


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Twitter's going crazy over this. Mike Polk is talking about "frostitutes". NPR radio is even laughing about it.

All's I know, is if I get out this weekend, definitely going to HUDSON SPRINGS PARK with my shanty!


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

creekcrawler said:


> Twitter's going crazy over this. Mike Polk is talking about "frostitutes". NPR radio is even laughing about it.
> 
> All's I know, is if I get out this weekend, definitely going to HUDSON SPRINGS PARK with my shanty!


Don't really understand what the Mayor is worried about-evidently he's never heard the term "cold shower"🥶


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Mom said, "THINK before you speak."


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

This isn’t his first crazytown rodeo. He tried to ban books used in high school advanced placement college courses. 

How’s the saying go - “teach a guy to fish and next thing you know….”


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Always used to think Ohio was far enough away from both coasts to maintain some semblance of levelheadedness. Looks like crazy is spreading and contagious


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

They would’ve sent him for a drug test if he was in the trades. 
they’re still talking about it on the news. SMH


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

the guy next to him must ice fish he looked at the mayor like he is an idiot


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I LMAOeverytime I see this on the news! Unbelieable!


----------

